# The first New York Central



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok I have a few questions about some Lionel trains my dad gave me. He basically gave me his whole collection he has had since the 40's and 50's. In the one of the boxes was a brand new 2333 NY central in the original box. It has the engine, the dummy engine and a car that goes in the center. He said my grandpa wouldn't let him use them because they were first set ever made. 

Now this is where the story gets interesting, supposedly president Harry Truman was presented with the first set of the Lionel 2333 New York Central diesel. How would I go about finding out if the set I now own is actually the first set produced ? My father also mentioned the name of the person who gave the trains to my grandfather. I believe it was Nate Walpien, but I am sure that is not how you spell his last name.

Also I am not intersested in selling it, just curious about it. I may set it up for my kids one day. Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome! This sure is an interesting story... The easiest thing to do first is to find out which variation of the 2333 you have... Could you post a picture?

Also, the 2333 was in production in 1948 and 1949... During these years though, Lionel did not make any B units (the car that goes in the center)... They were not introduced until 1950, and were then produced for five years... The product number for the B unit is 2344C...


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well the middle car I have is stamped 2344c on the bottom. The bottom of the engine has these numbers. 2333-20. I broke my camara this weekend so I have no way way to put pics on here right now. The shipping box the train came in are stamped 1948. Yes I still have most of the original shipping boxs and the train boxes themselves the trains came in. I also have the original manuals for the individual cars and engines. 


In all honesty this could just be a story that grandpa told my dad when he was a little kid for some reason or another. If I find out the train was the first production engine thats awsome if not oh well I just kinda want to know.


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

The number on the shipping box 2334P-3. The number on the orange lionel box is 2333T.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a quick read through my Doyle catalog book. B&M (above) makes some good comments about dates / timing.

Original NY Central was 2334 circa 1948-49. Essentially, a mechanical clone of the 2333 Santa Fe diesel, but with NY paint scheme. Importantly, the first 2334's had the "GM" logo (GM subsidized Lionel for the tooling) printed directly ABOVE the "Built By Lionel" lettering. Later 2334's had the GM logo moved FORWARD of the Built By Lionel lettering. So, that's your first clue in identifying production-run vintage. The loco did NOT have the 2333 number tag printed on it's shell (though perhaps it did on the bottom of the loco).

The near-similar 2344 loco was produced 1950-51. Magnetraction wheels were added, along with a few subtle horn and trim tweaks. It's in this time that the B units debuted, 2344C. The 2344 loco DID have its tag shown in raised numbers in an illuminated number board. Again, a clue to identify 2334 vs. 2344.

Hope this helps,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did a little extensive research on the train being presented to Truman right after you wrote this.


I came up with nothing.

The name you gave I got zilch too. 

I gave it a half an hour and could not come up with anything, sorry.


Then I had to go to sleep.:laugh:

When they said the "first" NYC I think they meant that it was the first one Lionel made.


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

OK thanks for everyones help. This is what I have found so far.

The GM logo IS in front of the Built By Lionel logo so it must be a later model 2333.

I found this from a website I got off this forum about my B unit; 
"Variation A: Has the screen vents on top with celluloid porthole covers that match the No. 2333 and early issues of the No. 2344. (1950-1951)"
thats my B unit so....I am wondering if maybe it might the first set with a B unit?

Here is the rest of the info I have. The orange lionel box is stamp 2333T. The box the orange lionel box is in is stamped 2334P-3 on one side and NO. 2333P NEW YORK CENTRAL on the other. 

I also tried to find out about trains given to truman and came up with nothing. But I did find out he was a model train collector and did have a rather large layout. 

You guys probably know about this website but it has a pretty good pic of my train on it.
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2333nyc_diesel.htm


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have pretty much came to the conculsion that there is no way to figure out the exact date my train was made as lionel did not serialize its trains. I do want to find out as much as I can about these though. I need adviced on how to clean my track as it is a little rusty and I am looking for info on a train-master transformer. Its says 250 watts type ZW. The manual for it wasn't in its box. Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Read up and enjoy. Olsen library.


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Read up and enjoy. Olsen library.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

:ttiwwop:


----------



## chllngr528 (Sep 19, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> :ttiwwop:



I know I will post them as soon as I buy a new camara. I tried with my cell phone but you couldn't see the trains to well sorry.


----------

